# Acheter un iPad 3G aujourd'hui?



## robertodino (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde. Voilà, je viens de vendre mon iPad wifi avec l'intention de passer au modèle 3G pour les déplacements. Je reste indécis si je doit attendre la mise à jour vers l'ipad 2 ou acheter dans les jours qui suivent le modèle existant. Vous feriez quoi à ma place? La mise à jour vers l'ipad 2 pourrait durer encore quelques mois, en fait on n'en sait toujours pas grand chose. Merci de vos conseils ;-)


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Février 2011)

Celui qui existe te convient? Ben tu prends celui-là. T'as envie d'attendre avril et des modifs dont personne n'en connait la teneur aujourd'hui ben tu attends..... Le prochain sera plus cher et plus performant, l'actuel sera moins cher et moins performant....

Life is easy


----------



## robertodino (9 Février 2011)

On est plus ou moins sur pour la date davril?


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Février 2011)

On ne sait pas encore la sortie d'iPad 2...

A ta place, je ne vendrais pas mon iPad jusqu'à la sortie de iPad 2 ! Si tu es pressé alors acheter MBA 11 pouces avec USB Mobile


----------



## robertodino (9 Février 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> On ne sait pas encore la sortie d'iPad 2...
> 
> A ta place, je ne vendrais pas mon iPad jusqu'à la sortie de iPad 2 ! Si tu es pressé alors acheter MBA 11 pouces avec USB Mobile



Mais jai déjà vendu mon iPad :love: et jai le nouveau MBA 13.


----------



## sclicer (9 Février 2011)

Si celui que tu avais te correspondait et te suffisait n'hésite pas. Je  tourne actuellement sur un 3G, je n'avais pas envie d'attendre lors de l'achat fin novembre.
Du coup il rempli parfaitement son rôle, je vois pas un changement majeur ( un peu comme l'iphone 3GS 3GS) pour la prochaine version, et à moins de révolutionner la bête en l'espace d'un an rien ne vaut que je revende mon ipad.


----------



## robertodino (12 Février 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Si celui que tu avais te correspondait et te suffisait n'hésite pas. Je  tourne actuellement sur un 3G, je n'avais pas envie d'attendre lors de l'achat fin novembre.
> Du coup il rempli parfaitement son rôle, je vois pas un changement majeur ( un peu comme l'iphone 3GS 3GS) pour la prochaine version, et à moins de révolutionner la bête en l'espace d'un an rien ne vaut que je revende mon ipad.



Oui, tu as raison, mais depuis iOS 4 la ram semble un peu juste sur le modèle, sans parler de la résolution de lécran... difficile de regarder un iPhone 4 sans penser à liPad.


----------



## ced68 (14 Février 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Si celui que tu avais te correspondait et te suffisait n'hésite pas. Je  tourne actuellement sur un 3G, je n'avais pas envie d'attendre lors de l'achat fin novembre.
> Du coup il rempli parfaitement son rôle, je vois pas un changement majeur ( un peu comme l'iphone 3GS 3GS) pour la prochaine version, et à moins de révolutionner la bête en l'espace d'un an rien ne vaut que je revende mon ipad.



En même temps je pense qu'au moins 512Mo de RAM (si ce n'est 1Go comme sur l'iPhone) ne ferait pas de mal à l'iPad pour faire tourner correctement les applis... Moi j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle version pour franchir le pas... Même si j'aurais vraiment souhaité l'avoir avant le 11 mars (on peut tjs rêver ) je ne craquerais pas avant sa sortie !


----------



## robertodino (14 Février 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> En même temps je pense qu'au moins 512Mo de RAM (si ce n'est 1Go comme sur l'iPhone) ne ferait pas de mal à l'iPad pour faire tourner correctement les applis... Moi j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle version pour franchir le pas... Même si j'aurais vraiment souhaité l'avoir avant le 11 mars (on peut tjs rêver ) je ne craquerais pas avant sa sortie !



Je ne sais pas, je vais peut-être macheter le 3G en attendant et le revendre avant la commercialisation de liPad 2, car si le 2 sort en juin cest looooong looooong looooong...


----------



## Damze (16 Février 2011)

On ne sais pas les caractéristiques, alors on peut pas dire qu'il sera + ou moins cher que l'autre avant. 
Pour mois présentation vers Avril, et commercialisation juste après. C'est du marketing pour les concurrents


----------



## robertodino (16 Février 2011)

Je sens que je vais craquer et me l'acheter demain...


----------



## Damze (16 Février 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Je sens que je vais craquer et me l'acheter demain...



Franchement je te conseillerais d'attendre au moins la présentation du 2.

Tu peux pas savoir la frustration que j'ai ressenti lorsque, 2 mois après l'achat de mon 24", Apple sortais les 27", plus puissant et 500 euros moins cher (je pleurais quand je regardais un blu-ray sur mon iMac...En me disant que ça pourrai être encore + grand...Non j'éxagère  )
Pour 2 mois et demi c'est pas grand chose 
A toi de voir après si tu en a beaucoup l'utilité


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2011)

Les impatients incontrôlables...Apple aime beaucoup !


----------



## robertodino (16 Février 2011)

Utilitée il y a, d'un autre coté il y a aussi la revente. Il ne faut pas oublier que avril c'est dans quatre mois... En enseignement c'est long...


----------



## erict (23 Février 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Utilitée il y a, d'un autre coté il y a aussi la revente. Il ne faut pas oublier que avril c'est dans quatre mois... En enseignement c'est long...




tiens....Avril dans quatre mois ?  le temps passe pas vite...


----------



## robertodino (24 Février 2011)

erict a dit:


> tiens....Avril dans quatre mois ?  le temps passe pas vite...



Ce que je voulais dire cest présentation en avril et lancement en juin...

Mais bon la présentation sera pour le 2 Mars, reste à voir pour le lancement...


----------



## cmoi-20 (28 Février 2011)

Je vous conseil d'attendre le modèle 3G de la v2 sauf s'il met trop de temps à arriver. 
Pour acheter mon iPad, à l'APR de Bastia, j' ai attendu fin juin 2010 à cause du retard de la Corse alors que je l'avais réservé. 
Si vous en avez besoin, évitez d'attendre trop mais cela dépend de l'utilité.


----------



## Doboliv (3 Mars 2011)

La vente sera à partir du 25 Mars -> http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/


----------

